

Apple’s Failed Attempt At Designing a Video Game Console in 1995 - nycruz
http://immaturebusiness.com/1747/apple-designed-a-video-game-console/

======
mvkel
How to immediately dismiss an Apple article as linkbait:

When the author cites blind consumer love for Steve Jobs, then talks about a
failed product that was conceptualized and launched when Steve Jobs didn't
work at Apple.

